# my big caribes



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

good shot of my big guy....


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my others.... colors look washed out for some reason... stupid camera


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great looking p's bro!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

luuuuuurvly









ian


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

beautifal! how big are they?


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice pics


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW !! Look at those chompers!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice man


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

myles said:


> beautifal! how big are they?
> [snapback]1070822[/snapback]​


going by his sig i'd say 8".









nice fish
wes


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> myles said:
> 
> 
> > beautifal! how big are they?
> ...


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

that cariba looks awesome


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

great looking caribe...nice colors on them.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Man you gotta love those cariba.....too bad they are so much more expensive than red bellies.








~Taylor~


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i cant believe you chose your wife over these beautiful fish, CTREDBELLY... are you insane?









thanks for the kind words!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Great looking cariba...


----------



## crsn4dr (Oct 29, 2004)

great pix of da nice look'n caribe...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Those are some Damn Good looking Cariba Shitter!


----------

